# Home Owner



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Tired of the ones asking you to bid the job--you get there-they ask if it can be completed 10 days from the day youre standing there[wtf] I know alot of us could or would want to jump on it in this economy ,but I started one the day before that will take me 8 days. Basically the wife wanted to paint on her week off!!  I need a good come back for them--I,m running out of old ones--fire away--I want to use some good ones--even nasty:yes: Oh ya--they have taken nearly 4 years to get to this point


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

John, I get this stuff all the time.. tough to deal with. but you have to maintain and keep your cool. and accept it as part of the bidding process. You can weed out some of these guys over the phone. just by letting them know your schedule up front. before you go out and bid. Still sometimes that doesn't even work.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You just laugh and say one day when the little pixes make the world perfect i will be able to do that, Sorry but a have other jobs to see out first, You wouldnt like it if i left you before i finished, so i best not do that to the customers i have, How about i fit you in then.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

It is bad when HO's call for bids when the home is ready for sheetrock. I had a builder I worked for years ago do the same thing to me.. 1 or 2 days noticed.. and expected for me to be there on time for every home.. Don't work for the builder anymore. got tired of playing games. Hoops and Loops backflips are not part of MY game anymore.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Every h/o house is the only house being built at that moment and time.
This is not a theory ,,,, It's a fact. :yes:

Now . the way things are. h/o will call and tell ME what to charge.
My reply... I'm too busy . they think were sitting at home waiting 
for there house. My general contractors call me when footers
are dug. that's how it works. It gives a guy a schedule .
what work to take or turn down. Because i know what's coming up.
g/c comes first.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> It is bad when HO's call for bids when the home is ready for sheetrock. I had a builder I worked for years ago do the same thing to me.. 1 or 2 days noticed.. and expected for me to be there on time for every home.. Don't work for the builder anymore. got tired of playing games. Hoops and Loops backflips are not part of MY game anymore.


2 day warning , Your a lucky S.O.B. I had one who would call me at 6 in the morning.

I agree with your above post, the 1st question out of your mouth should be when will the job be ready. So yes you half to weed them out over the phone better. The next step is let them know your not cheap. Best to be straight forward and blunt over the phone than in person. 9 out of 10 times they call you when your eating supper, so that should be easy to do.

And don't forget to ask how many quotes they have too


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Funny thing was the guys friend helping him stopped in my driveway 3 days prior and asked about my schedule ,I said 2-3 weeks I,d fit it in--so when I went to look at it thought the owner knew this--my bad!!! Hate it!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Funny thing was the guys friend helping him stopped in my driveway 3 days prior and asked about my schedule ,I said 2-3 weeks I,d fit it in--so when I went to look at it thought the owner knew this--my bad!!! Hate it!!!!


ok,,, that's different, I would be pissed too, but I would not put blame on your shoulders, it's more of a communication thing.
Plus H.O. are a pain IMO


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

2buck, there is way too many handymen out there doing what we do at a 1/4 or half the cost. Is it quality repairs? no, but do the HO's care ? no . It all boils down to money saved. Sure a HO'er will tell you if your too high. And usually it is followed up by,, "I can get Joe and Joe to do it for X amount" So go get Joe and Joe. I don't try and argue with them over the phone, or sound as if I really need there work to survive. but They talk as if I need their job. Because to them it is improtant. I try and get as much info as I can, and I try the best I can to control the conversation. 

Spending less time on the road giving out bids is real important right now. More time will have to be spent on the phone. And cut down on all unnessary drive time.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Got two nice houses going.. plumb/elec. friend of mine. calls with 10 board
bath reno,,,, get there this morning hang /hot mud all i could,, tell the h/o
be back Saturday to finish up.
the guys 106 years old . tells me he's a retired project manager . then says 
if i come by in the morning [ for 30 min.] then come back that evening for another 30 min. he could paint saturday. a x project manager telling me how to manage my project:thumbup: . [ I DID NOT NEED THIS JOB !]
The entire time he's talking, I'm thinking .. what would the dwt boys say to this guy.. I bit my tongue inch: . told him I'd be back saturday to finish up. he could paint sunday. oh no we go to church on sunday. w/t/f.. :blink:


H/O GOTTA LOVE EM!!!:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tell him God said you were suppose to go to church on the 7th day of the week, not the 1st day:whistling2:
What can you do, you say he's 106, and a ex project manager. It's in his blood to be bossy and set time schedules. I would just keep biting your tongue.
In one way, I think it's kind of cute that the old goat still wants to boss people around


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mdld (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi guys. New here. I tell pushers I'll be done when its done. You want to have it done by the weekend and hate me for thirty years? OR- Hate my for three days, have it done to perfection and love it for thirty years-your choice.


----------

